# Picking up Munchkin on Saturday!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: I'll be flying out Saturday morning to Milwaukee to pick up His Royal Preciousness! Don't worry, I'm already warming up the camera. I'll have an airline approved carrier for the flight back with him...what else do you guys think I'll need? Should I have a toy for him? Do you think he'll sleep for most of the 2-hour flight? Already counting the minutes til I meet my special little boy. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay Heidi!!! I'm so excited!!!!! :chili: I don't have any suggestions, I just wanted to wish you a safe journey!!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Congratulations!! I've never flown to pick one up before, so I couldn't be of any help, but since the flight is only two hours, you may not need much. I have traveled with them before, but it was an 8-hour flight with connections and all that other fun stuff and I brought treats, chewing stuff, toys, potty pads...etc. I don't think you'll need much at all though. Bring treats in case they get hungry!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm really excited for you, Heidi. Hopefully he will sleep, but who knows? Can you tell us again about him? I'm sorry, but I've been traveling, and I think I missed part of this adventure. He's a rescue, right? How old is he? If you are really lucky, he will be used to being in a travel bag. How much does he weigh? Good luck on your trip!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, my recommendation was going to be a camera, LOL! I would just have the usual, pee pads, food, a toy. I cannot WAIT to see him! Yeah!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww yay, this is so exciting. I love it when people get new babies. I have no suggestions, just take loads of pics...PLEASE


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'm really excited for you, Heidi. Hopefully he will sleep, but who knows? Can you tell us again about him? I'm sorry, but I've been traveling, and I think I missed part of this adventure. He's a rescue, right? How old is he? If you are really lucky, he will be used to being in a travel bag. How much does he weigh? Good luck on your trip![/B]



Maryann, you can see little Munchkin here:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...ueMunchkin.html

Isn't he wonderful?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Heidi, I am so excited for both you and little Munchkin, he is so adorable. Thank you Marj for adding his picture again, it was good to see his beautiful little face, what a happy little boy, just the cutest :wub: and so lucky too to be going to his new family with Heidi, he is going to be so loved.
I don't have any travel advice except the camera, that is very important :biggrin: we need our picture fix, seeing it's only a 2 hour flight hopefully little Munchkin will snooze through it, perhaps a chew toy or something to snuggle with will help him through the flight :grouphug:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Definately bring treats. When I flew with Sophie, I would drop the treat in her carrier just a little bit before we took off, in case the pressure would have affected her ears, and would do the same as we were landing. Be sure to ask the flight attendant for ice so you can drop a cube in his carrier as well in case he gets thirsty.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea :chili: Munchkins coming home. :aktion033: I don't have any advice for the flight, I've never flown with a puppy. Just want to wish you a safe & enjoyable trip. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

OOOOHH, I'm so excited for you, Heidi!! :chili: :chili: :chili: No advice from me other than to give him lots of shoogar when you see him, and give him one from me!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: Yahoo :chili: I bet you can't wait!!! 

Let's see, maybe a baby blanket in the carrier incase it's chilly. A small drinking bowl (the flight offers bottles of water)
and a toy to help alleviate any anxiety he might have. - oh and a harness and leash so he can stretch his legs and go pee pee when you get outside the airport.

I just can't wait!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is soooo awesome!!! I can't believe the day is finally arriving!! 

If you sit in the back of the plane, it's easier to sneak him out of the carrier if he's fussy. :wub: 

I can't wait for pics!!! Have Mary take a pic of you Munchie as soon as he's in your arms.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Heidi, congrats! I know you must be very excited. Mostly, I'm excited for Munchkin as he will be getting a great home with you and your sweet family :smilie_daumenpos: :chili: Take lots of pics!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just thought of this - Bonnie was very agitated while under the seat on the plane, but as soon as we took off, I put her (still in the carrier) on my lap, and she was good as gold. I never took her out of the carrier, just held her on my lap. The attendants didn't say a word. (I'm sure they were happy to have her stop barking and growling :smrofl: )


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443208
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is wonderful! Thank you, Marj.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!! :aktion033: Tango has gone on airplane 3 times with me. I would definitely bring some treats and/or Cherrios as well. When we took off and Tango was agitated, I dropped a few Cherrios in his carrier. Hopefully, the flight attendant's are nice and you can sneak Munchikin out onto your lap for a little bit!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I'm so excited for you Heidi! If the trip is only 2 hours and there are no layovers, I really don't think you need much. Most likely his foster mom will send his favorite toy(s) with him which will probably be the best thing to bring him comfort if he is stressed. I'm not too sure I would give treats or water since it is only 2 hours. You don't know if he has motion sickness or not. If for some reason you get stuck sitting in the plane, the flight attendents are really good about bringing you water and a cup that you can tear down to size for Munchkin to drink from. You really don't want to load yourself down too much. Keeping your feet (no shoes) near, or as someone else mentioned, even in the bag really works to calm them if he gets scared. I think he is potty trained to go outside so I don't know if he would know what to do with a piddle pad. But you will be given a belly band to put on him so you won't have to worry about him making a mess (or at least the liquid kind LOL) somewhere he shouldn't. Maybe a few Maxi Pads in case you need to change the belly band. That is another reason I would not give treats, at least not too many. I hadn't thought about the ear pressure thing. Didn't seem to be a problem the last time I flew. Maybe ask Mary not to feed him his morning meal to help with that problem, as well as any motion sickness. A harness and leash will be a must. Good luck!</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so excited for you Heidi! :aktion033: Cannot wait to see pictures of Munchkin. I'd say maybe bring a blankie to put in the carrier that can be his blankie. That's what I did when I picked Kosmo up and he still sleeps with it at night. :biggrin: Have a safe trip-I too, hope you can hold him for some of the trip on the plane (if not the whole time!!) :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree that a blanket is a good idea. When I went to pick up Karli I rubbed a blanket on her Mom and siblings so she would have their scent on the blanket I brought home. I thought perhaps it would be comforting for Karli and make her transition easier if she had some familiar scents at her new home.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just thought of something else - maybe a plastic bag and a few paper towels in case there's poo to clean up.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I fly with my Hemi a lot Here is our drill - 

Bring a water bowl or shallow cup for water, piddle pads, treats, and something to chew on.

Get a window seat in the back of the plane. 

This is really important - when you get on the plane make sure you get a blanket it has to be an airline blanket not one of your own. 

As soon as the plane takes off and everybody settles in bring the munchkin up into your lap under the airline blanket. Be sure to situate the blanket so that the flight attendants can't really see under it from the aisle. 


Sit back and enjoy the flight cuddlling with your buddy. 

Hemi weighs 12.5 lbs and I've gotten away with this many, many times. 

Leslie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd take some Nutrical with you in case he gets stressed.
I always take a towel or light baby blanket too. Wet ones
and water are a good idea too. Little bits of snacks you
can squeeze through the carrier are always welcomed if
he's a good eater. Since he's little (4 lbs if I remember 
correctly) you might be able to have him in your lap if you
get a "nice" flight attendant and no one complains. If he's
lead trained you could take a leash and harness or collar
so he can stretch his legs once you get off the plane.
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH, I just remembered when we got Archie and brought him back from San Diego to the east coast.
We had all three seats and put his carrier in the middle seat, eventually I brought him out and the stewardess loved him so much, she "borrowed" him to show the other stewardesses!!! Everyone loved him. 

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ooh-Ooh-what a great idea! I'm going to change my seats to the back of the plane if I can!! :aktion033:



> I fly with my Hemi a lot Here is our drill -
> 
> Bring a water bowl or shallow cup for water, piddle pads, treats, and something to chew on.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I will warn you with a BOY rescue - with the first week it's a bit like the YELLOW SEA ( lots of pee ) . Take a HUGE bag of treats , if he doesn't like travel you can bribe your way out of it . I AM SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU - EEEEEEE . Sarah :aktion033: :grouphug: :aktion033:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just 1 more day left!! I can hardly stand it! I can't wait to meet him...I sure hope he likes me!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty sure you don't have to worry about that Heidi! He's going to just love you!! :aktion033: I can hardly stand it either-I am just sooooo excited for you! :chili: 



> Just 1 more day left!! I can hardly stand it! I can't wait to meet him...I sure hope he likes me! [/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have never flown with Mia...But make sure you have the CAMERA!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: is it Saturday yet? :chili: I can't wait. take a video camera too. 
he is going to love you, are you kidding? 
I can't wait :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yaaay :aktion033: I am so happy for you....I did not know that you were about to rescue Munchikin cutie pie until now

CONGRATS :biggrin: he is a cutie pie :wub: :wub: 

Can't wait till Sat :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooooooooo!!! :w00t: how so very exciting!! :chili: can you believe it, tomorrow's the big day!! :w00t: WOOHOO!! :chili: 

remember... we need DETAILS as SOON as you get a chance (that means as many pictures as a thread will allow!!!)
i can't wait to hear how everyone gets along!! i bet tchelsi is over joyed with her new brother!!

much love to you and yours!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, don't forget a camera, Heidi! And who wouldn't like you? And if he doesn't, I'm sure Tchelsi will help clear up any confusion ! :HistericalSmiley: :grouphug:


----------

